# bitte helft mir!!!!!!!!!!!!!

## derRichard

hallo!

ich hab eine chroot-umgebung bemacht und die in einen tar-ball gepackt.

die wollte ich auf meinen server testen und hab den tar-ball nach / entpackt.

folge: alle libs und so der chroot-umgebung wurde in das root-dateisystem kopiert!!!

immer wenn ich jetzt ein programm ausfüren will geht nix mehr!!

der server-läuft zwar noch aber den nächsten reboot überlebt der nicht.

könnte es was helfen wenn ich die platte ausbaue und den stage1-tar-ball einspiele?

mfg

richard

----------

## Tharkun

1.) Das Subject ist scheisse

2.) Äh _was_ hast du gemacht? Sorry aber ich verstehe nur Bahnhof und wenn man nicht weiss was du eigentlich gemacht hast, dann kann man dir auch nicht helfen

"geht nix mehr" ist zum Beispiel eine sehr treffende Fehlerbeschreibung, leider ist aber /dev/glaskugel in reparatur, so dass ich nicht wirklich weiss was denn da jetzt los ist.

----------

## spaci76

hi,

ich muss leider zustimmen ich versteh auch nur Bahnhof ..

 leider

cu spaci76

----------

## meyerm

Auch wenn ich als Loesung nur ein "Dumm gelaufen, alle libs neu kompilieren = neues System" anzubieten haette, was sicher nicht die beste und einzige Loesung ist, glaube ich es verstanden zu haben. (*)

Er hat einfach ein tar eines anderen Systems (in dem Fall in einer chroot-Umgebung erstellt und gepackt) direkt auf / seines Produktivsystems wieder entpackt. Damit sind alle libs ueberschrieben worden. Und offenbar hatte sein Produktiv-System nicht die gleichen wie die in seinem neu erstellen System (aus der chroot-Umgebung).

Kurz: Er hat einen Grossteil seiner Systembibliotheken und -programme mit anderen (neueren vermutlich) ueberschrieben und somit passt alles nicht mehr zusammen.

Daraufhin hat er natuerlich Panik bekommen, weil sobald die Libs nicht mehr im Speicher sind und neu geladen werden muessen (sprich nach einem Neustart) wuerden seine nachtraeglich installierten Programme, welche auf die alten Libs aufsetzen, nicht mehr starten und diesen Thread mit dem tollen Subject gestartet.

Oder?  :Wink: 

(*) Hast Du denn noch ein zu Deinem Produktivsystem identisches System irgendwo rumstehen und hast Du Zugriff darauf?

----------

## tiktak

Das mit dem mit stage1 tarball ueberschreiben klingt doch nicht uebel, oder? Da sind doch wahrscheinlich in etwa genau die Libs (in der passenden Version) drin, die auch in ner minimalen chroot Umgebung waeren, oder?

----------

## meyerm

 *tiktak wrote:*   

> Das mit dem mit stage1 tarball ueberschreiben klingt doch nicht uebel, oder? Da sind doch wahrscheinlich in etwa genau die Libs (in der passenden Version) drin, die auch in ner minimalen chroot Umgebung waeren, oder?

 

Ja, sofern er urspruenglich das System auch so aufgesetzt hatte (was nicht anzunehmen ist). Er muss halt die genau richtige Version der Libs draufpacken, damit Programme, die dafuer kompiliert wurden, keine Ueberraschung erleben.

Da Du (derRichard) sogar einen Ausbau der Platte vorgeschlagen hattest, scheint es sich nicht um ein wichtiges System zu handeln. Du koenntest also z.B. die Platte mal woanders einbauen, sie kopieren und erst mal auf die Kopie einen stage3 oder -1-tarball loslassen. Erst wenn dann Dein Ersatzrechner / der Rechner mit der Ersatzplatte ordentlich bootet, wuerde ich mich an die "echte" Platte wagen! Vertrau mir... Ich habe schon ein paar "Das wird schon funktionieren!"-Reperaturversuche nachher wieder geradebiegen duerfen  :Wink: 

Prinzipiell befuerchte ich, wird das in einer langwierigen Handarbeit ausarten... (denn wenn Du Dein System hin und wieder aktualisiert hast, dann hast Du lauter unterschiedliche Versionen, welche Du in dieser Kombination in keinem stageX-tarball finden wirst  :Sad:  )

----------

## derRichard

ok, ich muss zugeben ich habs mein problem sehr schlecht geschilderd...war eine panikreaktion  :Wink: 

aber das system ist im ar***, bin grad beim neuinstalliern, zum grlück hab ich noch relativ aktuelle backups.

mfg

richard

----------

## Tharkun

Wenn du den rechner NICHT neustartest kannst du die programme die grade geladen sind noch retten, da sie noch im speicher sind. /in /proc/pid/exe zu finden).

----------

